# Kata Writeups



## IWishToLearn (Oct 10, 2006)

Background information: I use the clock principle to give a point of reference. From the starting position the clock stays the same. Straight ahead is 12:00 (North), directly behind is 6:00 (South), 90 degrees left is 9:00 (West), and 90 degrees right is 3:00 (East).

LFS = Left Front Stance
LBS = Left Back Stance
LCS = Left Cat Stance
HS = Horse Stance

LLB = Left Low Block
LHB = Left High Block
LKHB = Left Knife Hand Block
LRB = Left Reinforced (Outward) Block (done with the radial bones, palm up, rib height or higher)

Any stance is listed as Right or Left because that is the foot that is forward. Right Back Stance = Right foot in front, facing 12:00, left foot in rear, facing 9:00, 80-90% of weight on back leg. 

These kata are from primarily a Shorinji Ryu karate and Shorinji Kempo background - as described to me by my Instructor, Shihan Everett Rodriguez of Yasashii Do Martial Arts.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 10, 2006)

Peian Yondan

1)Start in Yoi (ready) position.
2)Rotate to left back stance facing 9:00, simultaneously execute double lower fingertip strikes to the groin/gall bladder area.
2a)Maintaining the same stance, execute a simultaneous left outer vertical (uppercut style) thrust with the left hand (finishing at chin height) and a right upper knifehand block (upper body block with knifehand hand configuration).
3)Rotate (by moving R leg) to face 3:00, duplicate movements from #'s 2 & 2a to 3:00.
4)Turning to face 12:00, c-step left leg forward to Left Front Stance simultaneously executing a double crossing lower body block.
5)Move right leg forward to Right Back Stance facing 12:00, simultaneously executing a right outward reinforced block, rib height.
6)(With a snapping motion) move l leg to right leg facing 12:00, both knees flexed (no more than 45 degrees) simultaneously snapping both fists to your right hip, right hand chambered on your right hip facing up, left hand one fist distance above it, facing down.
7)Towards 10:30, execute simultaneous left side thrust kick to the knee, and left backhand strike to the face.
7a)Rechamber the kick, but leave the fist extended, then open the fist (as if you just backhanded someone in the face, then opening your hand signifies like you were grabbing them around the back of their neck to sandwich with the next move).
8)From 7a, slide your left leg towards 1030 rotating to Left Front Stance simultaneously delivering a right sandwiching elbow strike to your extended left palm.
9)Again using the snapping motions, drag your right leg to your left leg, mirroring the positions from 6, left fist on your left hip facing up, right fist facing down, one fist distance above the left.
10)Towards 1:30, execute simultaneous right side thrust kick to the knee, and right backhand strike to the face.
10a)Rechamber the kick, but leave the fist extended, then open the fist (as if you just backhanded someone in the face, then opening your hand signifies like you were grabbing them around the back of their neck to sandwich with the next move).
11)From 10a, slide your left leg towards 1:30 rotating to Right Front Stance simultaneously delivering a left sandwiching elbow strike to your extended right palm.
12)Maintaining Right Front Stance facing 1:30, execute simultaneous right upper knifehand block, and left lower palmheel block (in front of your groin).
13)Sliding right leg forward to Right Front Stance facing 12:00, execute simultaneous left upper knifehand block and right slicing horizontal knifehand strike to the neck.
14)Simultaneously fold right hand down to your hip, and bring it up to your right shoulder while you fold your left hand down to chest height in front of you (act like you're taking your hand down from your block and grabbing your opponent's shirt), simultaneously delivering a right front snap kick to the groin, after the kick, rechamber and glide your right leg forward to a right twist stance (left leg behind right leg) while you pull your left hand (visualize pulling your opponent into the kick) with a snapping motion to your left hip (chamber your fist facing up) and deliver a right vertical backfist strike (to where your opponent's head would be as you pull him into the kick). (Kiai) You should be moving towards 12:00, but you will end up facing (in your twist stance) approximately 10:00 with your torso.
15)Rotating counter-clockwise, spin to face 4:30 and slide your left leg out to Left Front Stance, simultaneously delivering a double crossing upper X block.
16)From the X block position, use outward circular motions to uncross your arms, coming to rest with your fists approximately in front of your shoulders. (Left in front of left shoulder, right in front of right.)
17)Deliver a right snapping front kick to the groin, rechamber and slide your right leg forward to right front stance, simultaneously delivering a right full turn punch, then a left full turn punch. (Kiai)
18)Move right leg using a c-step motion to face 7:30 in a Right Front Stance, deliver a double crossing upper X block.
19)From the X block position, use outward circular motions to uncross your arms, coming to rest with your fists approximately in front of your shoulders. (Left in front of left shoulder, right in front of right.)
20)Deliver a left snapping front kick to the groin, rechamber and slide your left leg forward to left front stance, simultaneously delivering a left full turn punch, then a right full turn punch. (Kiai)
21)Move left leg to 6:00 in a Left Back Stance simultaneously executing a left outer reinforced block to rib height.
22)Move right leg forward to 6:00 in a Right Back Stance simultaneously executing a right outer reinforced block at rib height.
23)Move left leg to 6:00 in a Left Back Stance simultaneously executing a left outer reinforced block to rib height.
24)Rotate to Left Front Stance, simultaneously raising both hands, fingers together and extended, arms parallel to the ground to throat height, finishing with the hands in a diamond shape (index fingers and thumbs touching, like you were doing a diamond pushup) at throat height (like you were choking someone).
25)Simultaneously delivering a right front knee strike to the groin and slapping both hands against your leg (think like you are grabbing someone around the throat and then slamming them into your knee/leg), then move r leg towards 6:00, and rotate your body 180 degrees counter-clockwise, finishing in a Left Back Stance to 12:00, simultaneously executing a left knifehand block.
26)Slide left leg backwards (moving leg towards 6:00) to Right Back Stance to 12:00 simultaneously executing a right knifehand block. (Kiai!)
27)Close
28)Bow


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 10, 2006)

Peian Shodan
1)Begin in Yoi position.
2)Turn 90 degrees moving left leg to LFS facing 9:00 simultaneously executing a LLB.
3)Move R leg forward (9:00) to RFS simultaneously executing Right Reverse Punch.
4)Spinning clockwise, move R leg to 3:00 to RFS simultaneously executing RLB.
5)Transitionary move: Draw R leg back to RCS simultaneously bringing your R hand across your chest, (like sweeping it from the low block across to your left hip, then up to your chest).
5a)Stomp your R foot into a right walking stance (rechambering left fist) simultaneously executing a right downward hammerfist strike to rib height.
6)Move L leg to 3:00 into LFS simultaneous with left reverse punch. (Kiai)
7)Turning counter-clockwise, move L leg to 12:00 to LFS simultaneous with LLB.
7a)Immediately after the LLB, execute a LHB.
8)Move R leg to 12:00 to RFS and execute a RHB.
9)Move L leg to 12:00 to LFS and execute a LHB.
10)Move R leg to 12:00 to RFS and execute a RHB. (Kiai!)
11)Spinning counter clockwise, move L leg to 3:00 into LFS simultaneous with LLB.
12)Move R leg forward to RFS simultaneous Right reverse punch.
13)Spinning clockwise, move R leg to 9:00 into RFS simultaneous with RLB.
14)Move L leg forward to LFS simultaneous Left reverse punch.
15)Move L leg to 6:00 into LFS simultaneous with LLB.
16)Move R leg forward to 6:00 to RFS simultaneous right reverse punch.
17)Move L leg forward to 6:00 to LFS simultaneous left reverse punch.
18)Move R leg forward to 6:00 to RFS simultaneous right reverse punch. (Kiai!)
19)Spinning counter-clockwise, move L leg towards 9:00 to LBS simultaneous with LKHB.
20)Move R leg to 10:30 to RBS simultaneous with RKHB.
21)Move R leg to 3:00 to RBS simultaneous RKHB.
22)Move L leg to 1:30 to LBS simultaneous with LKHB. (Kiai!).
23)Await close command - close.
24)Bow.


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

Steve---this stuff is brilliant, I've looked around at various sites and haven't come across anything so simply expressed and clear about these forms. 

If I ever get the chance to inject these into our curriculum, I'm going to. Given the history of Song Moo Kwan, the Pinans would fit right in next to the Palgwes. Am gonna run these off ASAP

Have you worked out any combat-based bunkai for these? I have a couple of vids by Abernethy which are all about that, but as everyone is always saying, there's always another interpretation that works that you haven't thought of yet...


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 10, 2006)

Peian Nidan
1)Begin in Yoi.
2)Turning to face 9:00, shift to LBS while simultaneously snapping both fists to right hip - right fist chambered facing up, left fist facing down one fist distance above right.
3)While still looking towards 9:00, execute simultaneous RHB and Left Side Uppercut (thumb should be facing you - left fist stops at chin height).
4)Execute a torquing right two knuckle thrust to the chin without chambering - (In kenpo we call this Point of Origin - meaning the strike starts from the RHB position and torques over as it moves directly to the target, ending with palm up, striking with the two primary knuckles) while simultaneously crossing your left arm over to finish with your left fist outside your right bicep in preparation for the next strike.
4a)(This is a one-two type move with #4) Execute a left thrusting half turn punch to the jaw. (There is a concealed arm break depending on how this move is taught.)
5)(Moving R leg) turn to face 3:00 into RBS while simultaneously snapping both fists to left hip - left fist chambered facing up, right fist facing down one fist distance above left.
6)Execute a torquing left two knuckle thrust to the chin without chambering while simultaneously crossing your right arm over to finish with your right fist outside your left bicep in preparation for the next strike.
6a)(This is a one-two type move with #6) Execute a right thrusting half turn punch to the jaw. (There is a concealed arm break depending on how this move is taught.)
7)Pull R leg back to L leg, both feet and torso facing 3:00, while snapping hands to same position as #5.
8)Towards 6:00, execute simultaneous right backfist to chin with left side kick to the knees, (kiai) recraning and pulling backfist back to maintain balance, turn to face 12:00 and glide R leg down to LBS simultaneous with LKHB.
9)Move R leg to 12:00 to RBS simultaneous with RKHB.
10)Move L leg to 12:00 to LBS simultaneous with LKHB.
10a)From LKHB, use a sweeping clockwise circular motion with left hand (maintaining KH configuration of the hand) to lower L arm until from the elbow to the fingertips are parallel to the ground just below your sternum height while rotating to LFS facing 12:00. (Not the actual application, but I've found when teaching this form it helps to visualize a parry of an incoming right punch that ends in a wrist grab.)
11)Move R leg to 12:00 to RFS simultaneous with right spearhand thrust to sternum (Kiai!) (Peian Sandan has a spearhand thrust to the groin), your left arm/hand should position to reinforce under your right elbow for added support.
12)Spinning counter-clockwise, move L leg to face 3:00 into LBS simultaneous with LKHB.
13)Move R leg to 4:30 to RBS with RKHB.
14)Move R leg to 9:00 to RBS with RKHB.
15)Move L leg to 7:30 to LBS with LKHB.
16)(Visualize your next attacker has grabbed your left wrist.) Use a scooping motion with your right arm, passing your left arm underneath your right arm and executing a left outward block (with radial nerve side of arm, palm up) as you move L leg to 6:00 into LFS. (This is like your left arm is grabbed, so you pull back to your right forearm as your right hand grasps the attacking wrist, then torquing your left arm to escape and counterstriking with the left block. Your right hand should rechamber when you finish.)
17)Execute a Right Snap Kick to the groin, rechamber and glide Right leg forward to RFS simultaneous with L reverse punch to chin.
18)Using same scooping type motion as #16, scoop R arm forward as you bring L arm back. You should end in RFS with right outward block (palm up) with left hand chambered.
18)Execute a Left Snap Kick to the groin, rechamber and glide Left leg forward to LFS simultaneous with R reverse punch to chin.
19)Move R leg to 6:00 into RBS simultaneous with Right Outward Reinforced Block (palm up). (This could also be looked at as an inward-to-outward vertical backfist.)
20)Spinning counter-clockwise, move L leg to 9:00 into LFS with LLB. Immediately LHB.
21)Move R leg to 10:30 into RFS with RHB.
22)Move R leg to 3:00 into RFS with RLB. Immediately RHB.
23)Move L leg to 1:30 into LFS with LHB. (Kiai!)
24)Close.
25)Bow.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 10, 2006)

exile said:


> Steve---this stuff is brilliant, I've looked around at various sites and haven't come across anything so simply expressed and clear about these forms.
> 
> If I ever get the chance to inject these into our curriculum, I'm going to. Given the history of Song Moo Kwan, the Pinans would fit right in next to the Palgwes. Am gonna run these off ASAP
> 
> Have you worked out any combat-based bunkai for these? I have a couple of vids by Abernethy which are all about that, but as everyone is always saying, there's always another interpretation that works that you haven't thought of yet...


Part of my required curriculum for my training in Yasashii Do was to be able to provide several interpretations of the applications of the moves. YD is a combination of everything my teacher trained in, and he was sanctioned by a panel (don't ask me for the details on who/where, I don't have them) in the late 80's to create his own system based on his blending of various styles. Where I was going with that is the requirement of being able to offer a "straight karate", a "straight aikido", a "straight jujitsu", a "straight t'ai chi" version of each form applications that I had to discuss at length with my teacher. A Yasashii Do 2nd Dan is supposed to (again don't ask me to detail that, I'm not going to debate it ad nauseum, I'd rather spend my time writing up the rest of the forms and doing something constructive) be the equivalent of a 1st dan in shorinji ryu karate, aikido, chino jujitsu, and t'ai chi. There is also a strong presence of shorinji kempo (linear japanese variant) in the system.

Anywho - I do not have anything videoed due to my current training differences. PM me - might be able to work something out.


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> Part of my required curriculum for my training in Yasashii Do was to be able to provide several interpretations of the applications of the moves. YD is a combination of everything my teacher trained in, and he was sanctioned by a panel (don't ask me for the details on who/where, I don't have them) in the late 80's to create his own system based on his blending of various styles. Where I was going with that is the requirement of being able to offer a "straight karate", a "straight aikido", a "straight jujitsu", a "straight t'ai chi" version of each form applications that I had to discuss at length with my teacher. A Yasashii Do 2nd Dan is supposed to (again don't ask me to detail that, I'm not going to debate it ad nauseum, I'd rather spend my time writing up the rest of the forms and doing something constructive) be the equivalent of a 1st dan in shorinji ryu karate, aikido, chino jujitsu, and t'ai chi. There is also a strong presence of shorinji kempo (linear japanese variant) in the system.
> Sounds like a very interesting mix of styles. Sounds like, in the end, it might be very close to the original Okinawan te systems (even the tai chi, given how much influence Chinese arts had on the Okinawan systems). Would love to see it, even w/o bunkai demos...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 10, 2006)

Peian Sandan

1)Begin in Yoi.
2)Simultaneously sweep right palm heel parry over to left shoulder as you move L leg to 9:00 into LBS simultaneous with L outward block (palm up).
3)(I call this tracking - where you start with your hand in one position, and while your body rotates, you maintain the hand position in space.) Tracking your left hand (up to chin height), stomp right foot next to left foot simultaneously executing right reverse punch to lower abdomen. (Your left fist should be pointing at attacker's chin, vertically aligned above your right fist.)
4)Using double inward half moon style motions, execute a sweeping right outward block (although not really outward, that just has the easiest to remember analog motion) to chin height and a left sweeping reverse punch to the lower abdomen.
5)Using double inward half moon style motions, execute a sweeping left outward block (although not really outward, that just has the easiest to remember analog motion) to chin height and a right sweeping reverse punch to the lower abdomen. (Returning to same ending position as #3.)
6)Simultaneously sweep left palm heel parry over to right shoulder as you move R leg to 3:00 into RBS simultaneous with R outward block (palm up).
7)Tracking your right hand (up to chin height), stomp left foot next to right foot simultaneously executing left reverse punch to lower abdomen. (Your right fist should be pointing at attacker's chin, vertically aligned above your left fist.)
8)Using double inward half moon style motions, execute a sweeping left outward block (although not really outward, that just has the easiest to remember analog motion) to chin height and a right sweeping reverse punch to the lower abdomen.
9)Using double inward half moon style motions, execute a sweeping right outward block (although not really outward, that just has the easiest to remember analog motion) to chin height and a left sweeping reverse punch to the lower abdomen. (Returning to same ending position as #7.)
10)Turning to 12:00, move L leg to 12:00 into LBS simultaneous left reinforced outward block (palm up).
11)Note: This is a very fluid motion, with the sweeping parry/block and the stance change/foot maneuver all blended together. See note #2 after.

From LORB, use a sweeping clockwise circular motion with left hand (opening hand to KHB configuration) to lower L arm until from the elbow to the fingertips are parallel to the ground just below your sternum height, simultaneously moving R leg forward to 12:00 into a deep RFS and executing a right spearhand thrust to the groin. (Kiai!)

Note #2: When I teach this for the first time, I break it down as follows:
(From the above #10)
A)From LORB, use a sweeping clockwise circular motion with left hand (opening hand to KHB configuration) to lower L arm until from the elbow to the fingertips are parallel to the ground just below your sternum height.
B)Chamber your R fist as you switch from LBS to LFS in preparation.
C)Move R leg forward to a deep RFS and deliver the spearhand thrust.

From here, it gets blended so A,B,C is one fluid move.

12a)Preparatory minor move: Move L foot over a few inches so it is directly in line behind your R foot (moving it towards 3:00, you will have the "standing on a tightrope" effect of changing balance for a while - you do NOT bring your feet any closer together - your L foot is moving on the 9:00-3:00 axis, you are not covering any distance on the 12:00-6:00 axis).
12b)While still head looking towards 12:00, rotate your entire body to face 7:30, simultaneously executing a left HKHB and right lower inward-to-outward sweeping palm heel parry (palm out). (You want to visualize your attacker has reacted to the spearhand to the groin, now you are seizing his right arm in your left hand, the upper knifehand block is pulling them towards you, while your right outward parry is imbalancing or sweeping their leg out before their weight is put on the forward leg. This is also the reason for #12, without the foot maneuver, this rotation would negate any power for pulling your opponent towards you.)
13) Spinning counter-clockwise, move L leg towards 12:00 into a Left Fighting Horse Stance (training horse, with head aligned towards your opponent, in this case left foot is towards 12:00, right foot towards 6:00, torso and hips face 3:00) with simultaneous Left Side Backfist strike to head height. (Since your feet are already aligned in a straight line along the 12:00-6:00 axis this is more efficient.)
14a)Preparatory move: Open backfist strike by turning hand into configuration to be used in a vertical palm heel strike (fingers extended straight up, palm facing 12:00) with an outward to inward sweeping motion (think grabbing your attacker's left shoulder and moving it horizontally to your left shoulder) as you rotate to a LFS facing 12:00.
14b)Move R leg forward to RFS simultaneous with right reverse punch to chin. (Kiai.)
15)Spinning counter-clockwise, move L leg to R leg turning to face 6:00, feet together, fists vertically aligned with striking knuckles touching hips. (You will use this position for fists for the next few moves.)
16)Execute a Right outward to inward crescent kick (lower floating rib height), recrane and glide forward into Side Horse Stance (R foot towards 6:00, left towards 12:00, torso and hips towards 3:00), immediately shrug right shoulder (with a rolling motion) towards 3:00, and as you unwind from the shrug, execute a snapping Right Vertical Backfist strike to the side of your attacker's face (returning fist to it's place on your hip.)
17)Execute a Left outward to inward crescent kick (lower floating rib height), recrane and glide forward into Side Horse Stance (L foot towards 6:00, R towards 12:00, torso and hips towards 9:00), immediately shrug right shoulder (with a rolling motion) towards 9:00, and as you unwind from the shrug, execute a snapping Left Vertical Backfist strike to the side of your attacker's face (returning fist to it's place on your hip.)
18)Execute a Right outward to inward crescent kick (lower floating rib height), recrane and glide forward into Side Horse Stance (R foot towards 6:00, left towards 12:00, torso and hips towards 3:00), immediately shrug right shoulder (with a rolling motion) towards 3:00, and as you unwind from the shrug, execute a Right Vertical Backfist strike to the side of your attacker's face (this is not a snapping backfist - leave your fist extended).
19)Preparatory move: Open backfist strike by turning hand into configuration to be used in a vertical palm heel strike (fingers extended straight up, palm facing 12:00) with an outward to inward sweeping motion (think grabbing your attacker's right shoulder and moving it horizontally to your right shoulder) as you rotate to a RFS facing 6:00.
19b)Move L leg forward to LFS simultaneous with left reverse punch to chin. (Kiai.)
20)Stop R foot PERPENDICULAR to your L foot (forming an L, L foot facing 6:00, R foot against L heel facing 3:00), right fist chambered on hip, left fist facing down, one fist distance above right fist. (Note: It will be much help to remember to bend your knees more than 45 degrees, it'll both ease the strain on your knees and help with torque for the next move.)
21)Spinning counter-clockwise, use the torque from the L configuration to unwind moving L foot towards 9:00 into Horse Stance facing 12:00 simultaneously executing a right over-the-shoulder punch and a left back elbow. (Think someone bearhugs you from behind, you're stepping out and delivering the elbow to the stomach and the punch/eyestrike over your same shoulder that is elbowing.) Note: #20 should have you in the same place you started the kata in. When you rotate out you will be towards 9:00 on the 9:00-3:00 axis, but the same depth on the 12:00-6:00 axis.
22)Jump laterally towards 3:00 picking both knees up, and landing in Horse Stance facing 12:00 simultaneous with right back elbow and left over-the-shoulder punch. (Kiai!)
23)Close.
24)Bow.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 10, 2006)

I just noticed this writeup has a couple of flaws.

Underlined text is incorrect, *Bolded text* is corrected.

Peian Nidan
1)Begin in Yoi.
2)Turning to face 9:00, shift to LBS while simultaneously snapping both fists to right hip - right fist chambered facing up, left fist facing down one fist distance above right.
3)While still looking towards 9:00, execute simultaneous RHB and Left Side Uppercut (thumb should be facing you - left fist stops at chin height).
4)Execute a torquing right two knuckle thrust to the chin without chambering - (In kenpo we call this Point of Origin - meaning the strike starts from the RHB position and torques over as it moves directly to the target, ending with palm up, striking with the two primary knuckles) while simultaneously crossing your left arm over to finish with your left fist outside your right bicep in preparation for the next strike.
4a)(This is a one-two type move with #4) Execute a left thrusting half turn punch to the jaw. (There is a concealed arm break depending on how this move is taught.)
5)(Moving R leg) turn to face 3:00 into RBS while simultaneously snapping both fists to left hip - left fist chambered facing up, right fist facing down one fist distance above left.
6)Execute a torquing left two knuckle thrust to the chin without chambering while simultaneously crossing your right arm over to finish with your right fist outside your left bicep in preparation for the next strike.
6a)(This is a one-two type move with #6) Execute a right thrusting half turn punch to the jaw. (There is a concealed arm break depending on how this move is taught.)
7)Pull R leg back to L leg, both feet and torso facing 3:00, while snapping hands to same position as #5.
8)Towards 6:00, execute simultaneous right backfist to chin with left side kick to the knees, (kiai) recraning and pulling backfist back to maintain balance, turn to face 12:00 and glide R leg down to LBS simultaneous with LKHB.
9)Move R leg to 12:00 to RBS simultaneous with RKHB.
10)Move L leg to 12:00 to LBS simultaneous with LKHB.
10a)From LKHB, use a sweeping clockwise circular motion with left hand (maintaining KH configuration of the hand) to lower L arm until from the elbow to the fingertips are parallel to the ground just below your sternum height while rotating to LFS facing 12:00. (Not the actual application, but I've found when teaching this form it helps to visualize a parry of an incoming right punch that ends in a wrist grab.)
11)Move R leg to 12:00 to RFS simultaneous with right spearhand thrust to sternum (Kiai!) (Peian Sandan has a spearhand thrust to the groin), your left arm/hand should position to reinforce under your right elbow for added support.
12)Spinning counter-clockwise, move L leg to face 3:00 into LBS simultaneous with LKHB.
13)Move R leg to 4:30 to RBS with RKHB.
14)Move R leg to 9:00 to RBS with RKHB.
15)Move L leg to 7:30 to LBS with LKHB.
16)(Visualize your next attacker has grabbed your left wrist.) Use a scooping motion with your right arm, passing your left arm underneath your right arm and executing a -left outward block- *Right Outward Block* (with radial nerve side of arm, palm up) as you move L leg to 6:00 into LFS. (This is like your left arm is grabbed, so you pull back to your right forearm as your right hand grasps the attacking wrist, then torquing your left arm to escape and counterstriking with the -left- *right* block. Your -right- *left* hand should rechamber when you finish.)
17)Execute a Right Snap Kick to the groin, rechamber and glide Right leg forward to RFS simultaneous with L reverse punch to chin.
18)Using same scooping type motion as #16, scoop R arm forward as you bring L arm back. You should end in RFS with -right- *left* outward block (palm up) with -left- *right* hand chambered.
18)Execute a Left Snap Kick to the groin, rechamber and glide Left leg forward to LFS simultaneous with R reverse punch to chin.
19)Move R leg to 6:00 into RBS simultaneous with Right Outward Reinforced Block (palm up). (This could also be looked at as an inward-to-outward vertical backfist.)
20)Spinning counter-clockwise, move L leg to 9:00 into LFS with LLB. Immediately LHB.
21)Move R leg to 10:30 into RFS with RHB.
22)Move R leg to 3:00 into RFS with RLB. Immediately RHB.
23)Move L leg to 1:30 into LFS with LHB. (Kiai!)
24)Close.
25)Bow.


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> I just noticed this writeup has a couple of flaws.



Thanks for the corrections, Steve---I'll make sure it's this this second version that I print out.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 11, 2006)

Peian Godan
  1)Begin in Yoi.
  2)Move L leg to 9:00 into LBS simultaneously sweeping R parry to L shoulder, immediately as you settle into LBS execute LOB (palm up), rechambering Right fist.
  3)Pivot into HS facing 12:00, simultaneously rechambering Left fist and executing a Right reverse punch across your sternum (from your right chambered position, this punch should end just outside the left of your ribcage, approximately two fists' distance in front of your ribcage).
  4)Sweep L parry over to R shoulder as you move R leg to 3:00 into RBS, immediately executing ROB (palm up) as you settle into your stance, rechambering Left fist.
  5)Pivot into HS facing 12:00, simultaneously rechambering Right fist and executing a Left reverse punch across your sternum (from your left chambered position, this punch should end just outside the right of your ribcage, approximately two fists' distance in front of your ribcage).
  6)Move L leg towards 12:00, chambering fists in the process, into LFS, timing a double lower X block to impact simultaneously with settling into your stance.
  7)Immediately execute a high X block, with the left arm leading in front of right arm.
  8)Open palms, they should be angled on a 45 degree angle, fingertips above the opposing forearms.
  9)Turn left palm over facing you. Rotate both hands at the wrist, counter-clockwise, until left palm is facing right palm (again in an X configuration - the palms of your hands are forming the X now instead of the wrists of the forearm blocks), and from here pull hands to right hip chambered position, with left hand over the top. Both hands remain open. (Think the same position as move #2 from Peian Nidan, except hands are open.)
  10)Right hand closes to a fist, left front parry sweeps from right hip, as it extends forward moves across to left shoulder. (Think parrying an incoming left punch, grabbing a garment above the left elbow, and using the borrowed momentum to turn opponent and pull him off balance.)
  11)Move R leg forward to 12:00 into RFS simultaneous Right Reverse Punch, rechambering L fist. (Kiai.)
  12)Spinning counter-clockwise, turn to face 6:00 simultaneously executing R outward-to-inward crescent kick, rechamber and drive R leg towards 6:00 gliding into SHS (R leg 6:00, L leg 12:00, torso facing 3:00) executing a R low block to 6:00 as you plant your R leg.
  12)Rotate hips counter-clockwise, extending left hand out towards 3:00, (palm facing 6:00,) deliver a right sandwiching elbow while switching to a shallow LFS facing approximately 1:00.
  13)Immediately rotate back to HS, unfolding left arm to 12:00 at shoulder height, (palm facing 3:00).
  14)Turning counter-clockwise, execute right outward-to-inward crescent kick into your Left palm, immediately recraning and gliding R leg to 12:00 into HS (right foot 12:00, left foot 6:00, torso facing 9:00) simultaneously right sandwiching elbow strike to left palm as you land into the HS.
  14a)(This is 1-2 timing with #14.) Immediately slide L leg to 12:00 into Left Rear Crossover (torso rotates to approx 9:00) with L fist chambered across chest, simultaneous with Right Unfolding Vertical Backfist (to the nose).
  15)Move L leg to 6:00 into a shallow ready stance simultaneously executing (point of origin - do not drop your right fist from the backfist strike position) an uppercut strike (palm of fist facing your head, striking with 2 main striking knuckles, elbow stops at shoulder height), with the left fist guidelining to the inside of your right bicep.
  16)Leaving your right fist in position, turn counter-clockwise to 6:00 into LBS simultaneously lowering left fist to low block position (to 6:00) outside your L leg.
  17)Execute a jump turn (ending facing 3:00) to 6:00, landing in a crouching right front cross stance (right leg towards 12:00, in front of left leg towards 6:00, torso facing 3:00), simultaneously executing a left low X block to 3:00.
  18)Move R leg back to 6:00 into LBS, simultaneous R rear vertical outward block (attack to head coming from 6:00, blocking with radial side of R arm) and L low block to 12:00 outside L leg.
  19)Rotating to LFS, execute L parry to R shoulder and R spearhand thrust to groin, with base of R hand pointing towards opponent's R knee, ridge side of R spearhand pointing towards the opponent's left hip (it's a 45 degree angle along the 7:30-1:30 axis). Grab-rip groin with left hand sliding down R arm to slice (think of grabbing the groin with right hand, pulling it towards you, and using the left hand in a knifehand strike contouring the right arm, slicing off the remainder - gross and painful to think about...but effective) and snapping both arms back to same position as ending from #18. (Kiai on the spearhand.)
  20)(Note: You're going to be switching to the exact opposite stance, it gets a bit convoluted while you're moving, trying to co-ordinate hands and arms.)
  Execute an outward-to-inward crescent kick with the right leg, recraning and gliding right leg forward to 12:00 into RBS (right leg to 12:00, left leg to 6:00, torso facing 9:00), hands snap to right low block to 12:00 (outside right leg) and left vertical outward block to 6:00 (shoulder height, striking with radial part of left arm).
  21)Rotating to RFS, execute R parry to L shoulder and L spearhand thrust to groin. (See #19.) Grab-rip groin with right hand, pulling it towards you, and using the right hand in a knifehand strike contouring right arm, snapping both arms back to same position as ending from #20. (Kiai on the spearhand.)
  22)Close.
  23)Bow.


----------



## exile (Oct 11, 2006)

Steve---thanks again! Am abt to send you PM.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

Grr. Same deal. Underlined is wrong, *Bold* is correct. (Told you my memory wasn't the greatest atm.  Hehe. )
Peian Godan
1)Begin in Yoi.
2)Move L leg to 9:00 into LBS simultaneously sweeping R parry to L shoulder, immediately as you settle into LBS execute LOB (palm up), rechambering Right fist.
3)Pivot into HS facing 12:00, simultaneously rechambering Left fist and executing a Right reverse punch across your sternum (from your right chambered position, this punch should end just outside the left of your ribcage, approximately two fists' distance in front of your ribcage).
4)Sweep L parry over to R shoulder as you move R leg to 3:00 into RBS, immediately executing ROB (palm up) as you settle into your stance, rechambering Left fist.
5)Pivot into HS facing 12:00, simultaneously rechambering Right fist and executing a Left reverse punch across your sternum (from your left chambered position, this punch should end just outside the right of your ribcage, approximately two fists' distance in front of your ribcage).
6)Move L leg towards 12:00, chambering fists in the process, into LFS, timing a double lower X block to impact simultaneously with settling into your stance.
7)Immediately execute a high X block, with the left arm leading in front of right arm.
8)Open palms, they should be angled on a 45 degree angle, fingertips above the opposing forearms.
9)Turn left palm over facing you. Rotate both hands at the wrist, counter-clockwise, until left palm is facing right palm (again in an X configuration - the palms of your hands are forming the X now instead of the wrists of the forearm blocks), and from here pull hands to right hip chambered position, with left hand over the top. Both hands remain open. (Think the same position as move #2 from Peian Nidan, except hands are open.)
10)Right hand closes to a fist, left front parry sweeps from right hip, as it extends forward moves across to left shoulder. (Think parrying an incoming left punch, grabbing a garment above the left elbow, and using the borrowed momentum to turn opponent and pull him off balance.)
11)Move R leg forward to 12:00 into RFS simultaneous Right Reverse Punch, rechambering L fist. (Kiai.)
12)Spinning counter-clockwise, turn to face 6:00 simultaneously executing R outward-to-inward crescent kick, rechamber and drive R leg towards 6:00 gliding into SHS (R leg 6:00, L leg 12:00, torso facing 3:00) executing a R low block to 6:00 as you plant your R leg.
12)Rotate hips counter-clockwise, extending left hand out towards 3:00, (palm facing 6:00,) deliver a right sandwiching elbow while switching to a shallow LFS facing approximately 1:00.
13)Immediately rotate back to HS, unfolding left arm to 12:00 at shoulder height, (palm facing 3:00).
14)Turning counter-clockwise, execute right outward-to-inward crescent kick into your Left palm, immediately recraning and gliding R leg to 12:00 into HS (right foot 12:00, left foot 6:00, torso facing 9:00) simultaneously right sandwiching elbow strike to left palm as you land into the HS.
14a)(This is 1-2 timing with #14.) Immediately slide L leg to 12:00 into Left Rear Crossover (torso rotates to approx 9:00) with L fist chambered across chest, simultaneous with Right Unfolding Vertical Backfist (to the nose).
15)Move L leg to 6:00 into a shallow ready stance simultaneously executing (point of origin - do not drop your right fist from the backfist strike position) an uppercut strike (palm of fist facing your head, striking with 2 main striking knuckles, elbow stops at shoulder height), with the left fist guidelining to the inside of your right bicep.
16)Leaving your right fist in position, turn counter-clockwise to 6:00 into LBS simultaneously lowering left fist to low block position (to 6:00) outside your L leg.
17)Execute a jump turn (ending facing 3:00) to 6:00, landing in a crouching right front cross stance (right leg towards 12:00, in front of left leg towards 6:00, torso facing 3:00), simultaneously executing a left low X block to 3:00.
18)Move R leg back to 6:00 into LBS, simultaneous R rear vertical outward block (attack to head coming from 6:00, blocking with radial side of R arm) and L low block to 12:00 outside L leg.
19)Rotating to LFS, execute L parry to R shoulder and R spearhand thrust to groin, with base of R hand pointing towards opponent's R knee, ridge side of R spearhand pointing towards the opponent's left hip (it's a 45 degree angle along the 7:30-1:30 axis). Grab-rip groin with left hand sliding down R arm to slice (think of grabbing the groin with right hand, pulling it towards you, and using the left hand in a knifehand strike contouring the right arm, slicing off the remainder - gross and painful to think about...but effective) and snapping both arms back to same position as ending from #18. (Kiai on the spearhand.)
20)(Note: You're going to be switching to the exact opposite stance, it gets a bit convoluted while you're moving, trying to co-ordinate hands and arms.)
Execute an outward-to-inward crescent kick with the right leg, recraning and gliding right leg forward to 12:00 into RBS (right leg to 12:00, left leg to 6:00, torso facing 9:00), hands snap to right low block to 12:00 (outside right leg) and left vertical outward block to 6:00 (shoulder height, striking with radial part of left arm).
21)Rotating to RFS, execute R parry to L shoulder and L spearhand thrust to groin. (See #19.) Grab-rip groin with -right- *Left* hand, pulling it towards you, and using the right hand in a knifehand strike contouring right arm, snapping both arms back to same position as ending from #20. (Kiai on the spearhand.)
22)Close.
23)Bow.


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 12, 2006)

Exile. I have several of the Pinan kata Mpeg's on my hard drive and could attach them to an email for you, but you said that your computer does not play mediaplayer mpegs. I thought some of my mpegs where ran on quicktime, but none of my pinan kata video's were on quicktime.  These kata are the Matsubayashi shorin ryu versions that I downloaded from the site in Denmark.  I used to perform these versions, but now I would have to work on them all over again. The dynamics of the kihon is very different in Matsubayashi ryu.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

Bloody heck. Once again with Godan. Got one correction, missed the second.

*Peian Godan (Corrected)* 
Grr. Same deal. Underlined is wrong, *Bold* is correct. (Told you my memory wasn't the greatest atm.  Hehe. )
Peian Godan
1)Begin in Yoi.
2)Move L leg to 9:00 into LBS simultaneously sweeping R parry to L shoulder, immediately as you settle into LBS execute LOB (palm up), rechambering Right fist.
3)Pivot into HS facing 12:00, simultaneously rechambering Left fist and executing a Right reverse punch across your sternum (from your right chambered position, this punch should end just outside the left of your ribcage, approximately two fists' distance in front of your ribcage).
4)Sweep L parry over to R shoulder as you move R leg to 3:00 into RBS, immediately executing ROB (palm up) as you settle into your stance, rechambering Left fist.
5)Pivot into HS facing 12:00, simultaneously rechambering Right fist and executing a Left reverse punch across your sternum (from your left chambered position, this punch should end just outside the right of your ribcage, approximately two fists' distance in front of your ribcage).
6)Move L leg towards 12:00, chambering fists in the process, into LFS, timing a double lower X block to impact simultaneously with settling into your stance.
7)Immediately execute a high X block, with the left arm leading in front of right arm.
8)Open palms, they should be angled on a 45 degree angle, fingertips above the opposing forearms.
9)Turn left palm over facing you. Rotate both hands at the wrist, counter-clockwise, until left palm is facing right palm (again in an X configuration - the palms of your hands are forming the X now instead of the wrists of the forearm blocks), and from here pull hands to right hip chambered position, with left hand over the top. Both hands remain open. (Think the same position as move #2 from Peian Nidan, except hands are open.)
10)Right hand closes to a fist, left front parry sweeps from right hip, as it extends forward moves across to left shoulder. (Think parrying an incoming left punch, grabbing a garment above the left elbow, and using the borrowed momentum to turn opponent and pull him off balance.)
11)Move R leg forward to 12:00 into RFS simultaneous Right Reverse Punch, rechambering L fist. (Kiai.)
12)Spinning counter-clockwise, turn to face 6:00 simultaneously executing R outward-to-inward crescent kick, rechamber and drive R leg towards 6:00 gliding into SHS (R leg 6:00, L leg 12:00, torso facing 3:00) executing a R low block to 6:00 as you plant your R leg.
12)Rotate hips counter-clockwise, extending left hand out towards 3:00, (palm facing 6:00,) deliver a right sandwiching elbow while switching to a shallow LFS facing approximately 1:00.
13)Immediately rotate back to HS, unfolding left arm to 12:00 at shoulder height, (palm facing 3:00).
14)Turning counter-clockwise, execute right outward-to-inward crescent kick into your Left palm, immediately recraning and gliding R leg to 12:00 into HS (right foot 12:00, left foot 6:00, torso facing 9:00) simultaneously right sandwiching elbow strike to left palm as you land into the HS.
14a)(This is 1-2 timing with #14.) Immediately slide L leg to 12:00 into Left Rear Crossover (torso rotates to approx 9:00) with L fist chambered across chest, simultaneous with Right Unfolding Vertical Backfist (to the nose).
15)Move L leg to 6:00 into a shallow ready stance simultaneously executing (point of origin - do not drop your right fist from the backfist strike position) an uppercut strike (palm of fist facing your head, striking with 2 main striking knuckles, elbow stops at shoulder height), with the left fist guidelining to the inside of your right bicep.
16)Leaving your right fist in position, turn counter-clockwise to 6:00 into LBS simultaneously lowering left fist to low block position (to 6:00) outside your L leg.
17)Execute a jump turn (ending facing 3:00) to 6:00, landing in a crouching right front cross stance (right leg towards 12:00, in front of left leg towards 6:00, torso facing 3:00), simultaneously executing a left low X block to 3:00.
18)Move R leg back to 6:00 into LBS, simultaneous R rear vertical outward block (attack to head coming from 6:00, blocking with radial side of R arm) and L low block to 12:00 outside L leg.
19)Rotating to LFS, execute L parry to R shoulder and R spearhand thrust to groin, with base of R hand pointing towards opponent's R knee, ridge side of R spearhand pointing towards the opponent's left hip (it's a 45 degree angle along the 7:30-1:30 axis). Grab-rip groin with -left- *Right* hand sliding *left hand* down R arm to slice (think of grabbing the groin with right hand, pulling it towards you, and using the left hand in a knifehand strike contouring the right arm, slicing off the remainder - gross and painful to think about...but effective) and snapping both arms back to same position as ending from #18. (Kiai on the spearhand.)
20)(Note: You're going to be switching to the exact opposite stance, it gets a bit convoluted while you're moving, trying to co-ordinate hands and arms.)
Execute an outward-to-inward crescent kick with the right leg, recraning and gliding right leg forward to 12:00 into RBS (right leg to 12:00, left leg to 6:00, torso facing 9:00), hands snap to right low block to 12:00 (outside right leg) and left vertical outward block to 6:00 (shoulder height, striking with radial part of left arm).
21)Rotating to RFS, execute R parry to L shoulder and L spearhand thrust to groin. (See #19.) Grab-rip groin with -right- *Left* hand, pulling it towards you, and using the right hand in a knifehand strike contouring right arm, snapping both arms back to same position as ending from #20. (Kiai on the spearhand.)
22)Close.
23)Bow.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry to say that nothing seems similar to Shorinji Kempo to me, of course it would be easier if I viewed them. We don&#8217;t have any Karate kata, in fact we don&#8217;t have kata we have hokei. Some sensei call them kata, but the kanji used is different to that used in most Karate systems. I&#8217;m not sure why you describe us as a linear style either? I don&#8217;t mean to be picky I just thought I would offer some feedback regarding the Shorinji Kempo element.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 21, 2006)

Colin_Linz said:


> Sorry to say that nothing seems similar to Shorinji Kempo to me, of course it would be easier if I viewed them. We dont have any Karate kata, in fact we dont have kata we have hokei. Some sensei call them kata, but the kanji used is different to that used in most Karate systems. Im not sure why you describe us as a linear style either? I dont mean to be picky I just thought I would offer some feedback regarding the Shorinji Kempo element.


 
I'm not describing ALL shorinji kempo as linear. I was referring specifically to the branch of shorinji kempo my instructor studied (and no, I don't have the lineage info, just information he told me and my evaluations of his movements and descriptions) as being from a linear influenced, Japanese oriented context. Apologies if I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Robert Lee (Oct 27, 2006)

No matter the Kata. It is a chapter in a book of learning. Each move in kata is a broken down self defence move. And both side are trained for the same balance of function. Kats differs from style to style as set down from the Style founder. One must stop to look at What kata is for Solo training for the selfdefence motions. To help retain there function. Instead of writing the moves they were to be passed on from one person to antother from memory training. And first most style had very few Kata until Karate begin to be spread into THe public light of things. And the New Kata is much different from the old core kata that made the styles of the past. The new kata. Are not dealing as much with life and death results of the past. But modern times As the DO in Karate do. as softer meaning that all can learn As the new kata Was to be for all people The old for more dedicated students We have lost much of the past meaning of The koryu kata And more is lost as time fades away I say this But no longer train Kata. As I left TMAs years ago. But believe in a solid foudation And that Kata to be understood Must be broke down to train the moves Bunki helps to understand the whats that Kata shows But selfdefnce drills And spars train the resistive actions.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 30, 2006)

I had hoped this thread  would remain response free and just have the writeups included, but oh well.


----------

